# Whats a good tank mate for labs & solusi?



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey guys i have 1 male electric yellow 2 females 1 male solusi 2 females,what other fish can i put in that will get along & won't grow to big???? rusty chilid???anything else?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Is this in that 35 gallon tank?


----------



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

55 gallon. Also you checked my 35 gallon. 5 cichlids is ok right?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Could be ok, with the right aquascaping. Depends on the 5 cichlids.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

In my 55g, I have 3 yellow labs, 3 rusties, and 3 Pseudotropheus sp. "acei". They get along great together.


----------



## E (Mar 8, 2005)

I like to put peacocks in with mbuna because they use the top of the tank and the others stay down in the rockpile, they don't interbreed and you can tell the fry apart. But it sounds like your tank has enough fish. Does your Saulosi male court your Cereleus females?


----------

